# isuzu trooper advice



## scribble (30 November 2010)

I am after an Isuzu trooper to tow with and also for general 4x4 use/weekend driving so needs to be comfortable with some gizmos.  I have heard that the best engine is 3.1 td what is the 2.8 litre like?  what is the latest reg before they put the crappy new engine in?  i am not sure if want short wheel base or long (only 2 of use and a dog) or do you not notice the length.  to those who have leather seats do you like them and if so what model do you get leather seats on.


----------



## 0ldmare (30 November 2010)

I've had the old 3.1 version and the newer 2.8 version and, based on my experieces, I'd say go for the older 3.1 everytime.  Had no end of trouble with the 2.8 (3 sets of fuel injectors, new turbo etc etc etc). The older one, however, I had for 5 years and never had a single thing wrong with it. I sold it to some friends and they still have it 5 years on and its still only ever had things likes tyres and exhausts!

Both were Citations which are the ones with more gizmos and were pretty comfy and had the same level of equipment ie air con, heated seats etc. Both towed well and performed fine in snow. The old one was the better starter on cold mornings though!

They are pretty greedy on fuel though!

I had long wheel based ones and didn't find it a problem, but you do have to judge parking!

All in all, I think the old model is worth buying as a solid workhorse, but not the new one


----------



## perfect11s (30 November 2010)

scribble said:



			I am after an Isuzu trooper to tow with and also for general 4x4 use/weekend driving so needs to be comfortable with some gizmos.  I have heard that the best engine is 3.1 td what is the 2.8 litre like?  what is the latest reg before they put the crappy new engine in?  i am not sure if want short wheel base or long (only 2 of use and a dog) or do you not notice the length.  to those who have leather seats do you like them and if so what model do you get leather seats on.
		
Click to expand...

 the 3 liter engine was fitted after about 1999  and are best avoided however it seems most of the bugs have been sorted however ,  citation for the leather seats if you only do a small mileage it might be a good idea to get the v6 petrol as they are cheaper to buy and only slighty worse on fuel  than the diesel 3.1 watch the road tax on post 2001 4x4s ...


----------



## wipeout (30 November 2010)

The Isuzu Trooper Owners Club has a good forum, I used it a lot when I had mine.


----------



## kez1001 (30 November 2010)

i had a 1999 3.1 diesel LWB. Didnt think it was that long compared to other cars. I absolutely loved it for towing and actually found it not too bad on fuel. Unfortunately mine had the commone engine fault with the fuel injectors and simply gave up the ghost at 90000 miles which i think was actually a miracle it made it that far.

I would get another one but it broke down with OH in the snow last year on his way home from a 12hr shift so he doesnt want another - i might be wrong but as someone else has mentioned i think they have fixed the engine fault after 2002. If you type engine problem isuzu trooper into google it gives you all you need to know!


----------



## Tackytoe (30 November 2010)

I could copy & paste the post by Oldmare & use it as my own!

We had no end of problems with our 2.8 - It cost me literally thousands.

I loved it & it towed like an absolute dream, but is was forever going wrong!

It once developed a fuel leak - just a loose bolt, but the cost of removing the engine to tighten this bolt was nearly 2k - Something I didnt have to hand at the time, so instead I was doing minimal miles each day 20 at most & using £25 worth of fuel - I could literally watch the fuel gauge dropping & see my money in a big black puddle on the floor each time I stopped for more than 30 secs!!

Having said all of that I loved it & it towed like an absolute dream, and I have never felt safer driving in ice, snow etc.

I now have a warrior and often say I would like a Trooper again - the look on my OH's face is a picture!!


----------



## JANANI (30 November 2010)

We have a 10 year old one with over 100k miles on the clock which we have from new. The fuel injectors have been replaced by Izuzu. So check when you are buying one that these have been replaced.

The key things to keep the engine right is to use the recommended oil type and do not use any dodgy diesel (ie biofuel). Saying that I certainly wouldn't buy one second hand unless I knew it was well looked after.


----------



## BigRed (30 November 2010)

The Mk3 3.0 engine was a catastrophe.  I really wanted to replace my 1998 3.1 with the newer model, but I was advised against it by an Isuzu main dealer.  he said even if it has had the recall work, avoid them.  Such a shame.


----------



## birchave0 (30 November 2010)

I've had 3 over the last 10 years.

the first a SWB 2.8 TD boxy shape one, was fine and kept if or a few years.

then a SWB 3.1 TD was fab for everything, had it for about a year

now have a SWB 3.0 TD, we've had it for 6 years now has 130k on the clock and it's still going.  It has had a lot of money spent on it, but so would any 4 x 4 that you'd had for that period of time.
It was recalled by Isuzu 4 years ago and had the fuel injectors changed FOC at the local dealer, Isuzu will be able to tell you from the reg number if a 3.0 litre trooper has been recalled or not, again if it hasn't they will do it for free.
Also at this point we had no problem with the injectors leaking.

There is a lot of scaremongering going on over the 3.0 litre trooper, but TBH I wouldn't be going and buying a 3.1 litre model purely because most of them will now be between 14 - 16 years old.  So that must be considered as the age of the car reflects on all of it, chassis, gearbox, turbo, etc.

Our trooper has been great and when the day comes to replace it I'll be very sad, they stopped making then in 2005 so it will have to be a twin cab next time, that is if I can sell a kidney on ebay to pay for it!

I also know a good website for trooper parts which is very reasonable, much cheaper than the dealers )


----------



## CazD (30 November 2010)

birchave0 said:



			I've had 3 over the last 10 years.

I also know a good website for trooper parts which is very reasonable, much cheaper than the dealers )
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind PMing me details of this website?  We have an elderly trooper which we cant afford to replace it so its a case of repairing it as we go along.


----------



## birchave0 (30 November 2010)

CazD said:



			Would you mind PMing me details of this website?  We have an elderly trooper which we cant afford to replace it so its a case of repairing it as we go along.
		
Click to expand...

will do


----------



## 0ldmare (30 November 2010)

JANANI said:



			We have a 10 year old one with over 100k miles on the clock which we have from new. The fuel injectors have been replaced by Izuzu. So check when you are buying one that these have been replaced.
		
Click to expand...

Actually even if they have been replaced I still wouldnt buy one. Mine had THREE new sets of replacement/upgraded fuel injectors fitted and they all failed (once while I was 300 miles away in Wales and I had to get it towed back!)


----------



## Lollii (30 November 2010)

birchave0 said:



			I also know a good website for trooper parts which is very reasonable, much cheaper than the dealers )
		
Click to expand...

I have the short wheel based, N reg 3.1, it is fab for this weather and for towing, the only problem I have had with it in the 4 or 5 years that I have owned it is a replacement battery, new tyres, new fan belt and something to do with the clutch that cost me £150 to have done, it has just passed it's mot again - no problems.

I could do with the web site too if you don't mind please - just in case


----------



## birchave0 (30 November 2010)

Lollii said:



			I have the short wheel based, N reg 3.1, it is fab for this weather and for towing, the only problem I have had with it in the 4 or 5 years that I have owned it is a replacement battery, new tyres, new fan belt and something to do with the clutch that cost me £150 to have done, it has just passed it's mot again - no problems.

I could do with the web site too if you don't mind please - just in case 

Click to expand...

have done


----------



## ThePony (30 November 2010)

We also have an N reg 3.1. We got the short wheel base as we just didn't need the extra space that the long wheel base offers, also with a big trailer on the back it is a really long set up as it is, didn't really want to add anything to the length of what we were pulling.  It has 90k miles on it. It is the citation model which is the posher one (duty has a more basic spec). I think it is well worth getting the citation - leather seats and (endless bliss in this weather!) heated seats!!!  The dutys have often been worked hard as they were a bit cheaper when new so were often bought by farmers as real work horses.  We spend a bit on it keeping it happy - good tyres, waxoil before every winter, and plenty of oil changes! The batteries are a bit pants, but often it isn't the battery that is failing, a smaller altenator than idea was fitted to them so they don't often charge at the rate they should. We have a trickle charger on ours (cost from about £20) which makes it perfect!
A brilliant truck which will pretty much tow your house and get through anything!  
The izusu troopers owners club website is brilliant and the forums are full of incredibly informative people.

Oh, could I have the name of that website too please?


----------



## scribble (30 November 2010)

could i have the website please for when i get one.  I have a good mechanic and he suggested them so hopefully he will be able to see if it is a good one or not before i buy.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (30 November 2010)

birchave0 said:



			I've had 3 over the last 10 years.

the first a SWB 2.8 TD boxy shape one, was fine and kept if or a few years.

then a SWB 3.1 TD was fab for everything, had it for about a year

now have a SWB 3.0 TD, we've had it for 6 years now has 130k on the clock and it's still going.  It has had a lot of money spent on it, but so would any 4 x 4 that you'd had for that period of time.
It was recalled by Isuzu 4 years ago and had the fuel injectors changed FOC at the local dealer, Isuzu will be able to tell you from the reg number if a 3.0 litre trooper has been recalled or not, again if it hasn't they will do it for free.
Also at this point we had no problem with the injectors leaking.

There is a lot of scaremongering going on over the 3.0 litre trooper, but TBH I wouldn't be going and buying a 3.1 litre model purely because most of them will now be between 14 - 16 years old.  So that must be considered as the age of the car reflects on all of it, chassis, gearbox, turbo, etc.

Our trooper has been great and when the day comes to replace it I'll be very sad, they stopped making then in 2005 so it will have to be a twin cab next time, that is if I can sell a kidney on ebay to pay for it!

I also know a good website for trooper parts which is very reasonable, much cheaper than the dealers )
		
Click to expand...

^^ pretty much my experience, i have done 140,000 SINCE the recall work. Its a fabulous towcar and thanks to all the scaremongering, they are dead cheap to buy.

Oh and the website for cheap Isuzu parts for me is :
http://www.milneroffroad.com/categories.asp?cID=5

always next day delivery and a cheerful helpful woman on the other end of the phone. itoc forum is terrifc and the very very best Isuzu dealership is Cotswolds at Hailey on the edge of Witney in Oxfordshire


----------



## birchave0 (30 November 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			^^ pretty much my experience, i have done 140,000 SINCE the recall work. Its a fabulous towcar and thanks to all the scaremongering, they are dead cheap to buy.

Oh and the website for cheap Isuzu parts for me is :
http://www.milneroffroad.com/categories.asp?cID=5

always next day delivery and a cheerful helpful woman on the other end of the phone. itoc forum is terrifc and the very very best Isuzu dealership is Cotswolds at Hailey on the edge of Witney in Oxfordshire 

Click to expand...

ha ha snap, same website, wasn't sure if I would get into bother for advertising (Website nothing to do me) hence PM lol


----------

